# Tidewater Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

There are 42 back after the 1st series in the open. Here are the call backs that I got this morning. 1,2,4,5,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,24,25,27,31,32,33,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,52,53,55,57,58,61,62,63,64,65,68,69,70

In the derby all I know is that Alan Pleasant won with Lincoln, if I get the rest I will post them.
________
Ferrari f430 challenge specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the callbacks in the open after the land blind
1,2,4,12,13,14,17,18,24,25,27,31,32,33,38,41,43,44,46,53,55,58,61,62,64,65,68,69,70

29 going to the water blind.

also heard that Jack Gwaltney got 4th in the Derby with Ajax Wincor, and the owner and name of the dog that got first is A Shadow of Abe (Lincoln) owner Nancy Campbell....Congrats to Nancy and Jack!!
________
Montana Dispensaries


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*QUAL CALLBACKS*

BRENDA, HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT THE Q?
MY DAUGHTER LOVES HER BONE BRACELET....
CONGRATS TO NANCY ALSO!!!
JEN WALLACE


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

here are the Amt callbacks after the 1st series....29 total

2,4,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,18,21,23,25,30,31,32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,42,44,45,46,48,50


Dont have any info on the Qual., but asked Kenny to see what he can find out. Jen so glad your daughter loved her bracelet, I have some new stuff going up on the webpage in the next couple of weeks....some really cute pins.
________
Vapor Genie Vaporizer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the Qual callbacks after the 2nd series:
2,3,4,7,9,16,19,21,22,26,29,31,34,37,38,40,41.

Here are the callbacks from the Amt. after the land blind:
2,8,9,12,15,16,18,23,25,30,32,34,39,40,42,44,45,46,48,50.

I heard that the open scraped the water blind and will start a new one tomorrow.
________
Ford xm falcon history


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any one have call backs from the Water blind in the Amat???


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Kate, Waterblind is still going on in the Amt., the scraped the 1st waterblind they set up.

Here are the callbacks from the open ..... going to the last series 13 dogs left

4,13,17,18,27,33,38,43,44,55,58,68,70
________
JUSTIN BIEBER


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard that they scraped the 2nd waterblind in the Amt...looks like its going to be a long Sunday for the judges.
________
New Jersey Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Callbacks for the last series in the Amt. 2,8,9,12,15,16,18,23,30,34,39,40
________
YAMAHA FJ1200 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Brenda:
Any update on the qualifying?

You're doing a great job with the TRC postings!  

Thanks,
Auggie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUAL

1ST #9 RIPPER/LEE ELAM
2ND #22 DRAKE/KRISTEN HOFFMAN
3RD #38 CASH/BETSY MADDEN
4TH- ????? - SORRY I DON'T HAVE IT

AMATEUR

1ST #9 DICK COOK
2ND #39 GARY UNGER
3RD #30 JESSIE/GEORGE FRANCIS
4TH STEVE FERGUSON - SORRY DONT KNOW WHICH DOG
JAMS - ONLY HAVE ONE - ZONK/KEN NEIL

OPEN

1ST #70 ROZ/MAC DUBOSE
2ND #43 TIGER/MAC DUBOSE
3RD - SORRY DON'T HAVE THIS ONE
4TH - #25 KATE/ NANCY THOMAS
________
Alaska dispensaries


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

GREAT NEWS!!!!

I've just finished talking to Kristen Hoffman...
First Place in the Qualifying went to Shannondoah's Highland Drake, MH.
Owned by yours truly and handled by Kristen Hoffman.

Kristen also took 3rd Place in the Open with Riversbend Lily Of The James, owned by Marshall Stockseth. Congrats to Marshall and Kristen.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

THATS GREAT AUGGIE!! CONGRATS!!! Sorry I got wrong information on the placements. You never know when you get second hand info and acutally the info I got on the Qual, was 3rd hand..... :roll:
________
Silversurfer reviews


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

What dog did Gary get a second with? If it was Rough he is really on a role, that's a first and two seconds in almost as many trials if I'm not mistaken. Congrats to everyone


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Great job Gary and Rough! Rippin up the Spring!! You deserve it bud.

Congrats to George in th AM and Betsy in the Qual also! Cash is an awesome dog!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Robert S. Libberton said:


> Great job Gary and Rough! Rippin up the Spring!! You deserve it bud.


Congrats to Rough......... from your littermates, Honor & Kirby (Jamie X Eve)


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all and Kudos to the Tidewater club!!

It was a wonderful weekend. The weather was perfect, the grounds were beautiful and the accomodations provided by the historic Upper Brandon Plantation were outstanding.

The comraderie at the lodge in the evenings was wonderful. There were "sing a long" groups in the main lodge, while others played pool, ping pong or poker in the other lodges and guest houses.

Even though our dog didn't make it past the 1st series in the Open or the Am, we had a good time and I look forward to going back next year.

Jeff


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Thank You!*

Thank you to each and everyone attending and running dogs at the Tidewater retriever Club trial this weekend. I would especialy like to thank our volunteers ( Marshals, Gunners, Game Steward, Bird Throwers, Hospitality, Equipment manager, Fiel trial Secretary) and Upper Brandon (land Owners) for allowing us to make this work. Our Open and AM judges were spectacular, overcoming water limitations to create positive testing situations resulting in a successful Trial. Thanks again and Congradulations to all dogs Completing and Placing this weekend.

David Barrow


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Gary and Rough!


----------

